# Scorching honey on purpose



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I would like to scorch some honey to make it give off more scent.

What's the best way to do this?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Put it in a pan on the stove and over heat it to thre point of nearly burning it. Doubt the honey scent will get stronger though just smell scorched or burnt.

I have a guy that buys 5 to 10 gallons of honey a year for bear bait in his guide bussiness. just pours it over bread he buys at the day old out let that is over a day old.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks. I thought that if I could get it scorched it would put out more scent. I want to use it on **** and fisher sets.

What about scorching comb honey?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just melt the wax and use rhe honey, the wax will melt at 140F. Or just crush the comb honey on the sets.

I put honey on a bagle half to Bait my traps for possums, ***** and skunks. Works great to.



 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I remember reading about an old time set where you put a can of honey on top of a sterno stove.

If I can't make it stronger smelling I will probably just stick with chicken fat and broth.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

This has been an interesting thread.....Never heard of this.
Thanks for the info.....although I may never try it.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

We used sardines on traps for *****


----------

